# Boaz von der Quellwasser, 14 weeks old IPO foundation



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Working on building more of the rear end movement, pacing out instead of hopping in heeling, and intro to a target for send away.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I really enjoy your training videos. Boaz looks fantastic.

How did you get the rotation on the perch? Free-shaped using a clicker? I'm working on teaching my little one various things to help with rear end awareness, but haven't been able to get her to offer that behavior yet.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> I really enjoy your training videos. Boaz looks fantastic.
> 
> How did you get the rotation on the perch? Free-shaped using a clicker? I'm working on teaching my little one various things to help with rear end awareness, but haven't been able to get her to offer that behavior yet.


Thanks! And yes, I did. In the beginning, I mark for one step at a time and then eventually build off of that.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I didnt see this video! Looks great! He is coming along so well for a 14 week old pup! Amazing work!!

He is so adorable when he runs! ^^ Hes going to be quite the handsome ham! <3


----------

